# looking for cheap stuff(i am new)



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

i need some trapping supplies like a fleshing knife and traps. i don't have a lot of money so cheap please. just need to get started.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

just remember you get what you pay for


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

trapper_2 said:


> just remember you get what you pay for


ok mayby not that it is rusted apart but ok priced. if any one has some stuff.


----------

